# Rent car from uber



## Loly (Aug 9, 2018)

I rented a car from uber. And now I got engine failure. Who should pay the expenses? I am renting the car for $200 a week


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Loly said:


> I rented a car from uber. And now I got engine failure. Who should pay the expenses? I am renting the car for $200 a week


If it's a rental.....them
Did you ask for an exchange?


----------



## Loly (Aug 9, 2018)

No what exchange should I ask for? You mean another car?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Loly said:


> No what exchange should I ask for? You mean another car?


Yes another car...engine failure for sure means cars going to be down for awhile.

I wouldn't ask them, I would demand an exchange to another vehicle


----------



## Loly (Aug 9, 2018)

No, I will thank you so much.
What made me ask ihad to pay the expenses of repairing the air conditioning one month ago.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You are renting a car for $200 a week and they are making you pay for the repairs?

Just...no.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

henrygates said:


> You are renting a car for $200 a week and they are making you pay for the repairs?
> 
> Just...no.


Sounds like robbery to me....I never heard of a rental anything where customer pays for repairs.....even long term hertz rentals, they forced customers to return cars that ran into preventative maintenance miles to get car done... Then exchanged them into another car

I could see Uber making maintenance not included, but flat out car repairs on a rental is criminal.


----------



## Loly (Aug 9, 2018)

It is from uber office


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Loly said:


> It is from uber office


Elaborate.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Loly said:


> It is from uber office


You really should sit down and looked closely at your contract you signed with them. I just can't imagine they wouldn't swap you out for your loss of earnings with a pretty major problem of engine failure, not for just you, but them included.

It could be a simple fix like a sensor or major issue that shuts a engine off.

In not a mechanic but I can tell you one thing....if your engine light was on and steady before it died, it might be minor....but if it was the flashing engine light, your in for major repairs and plenty of costly stuff and downtime.


----------



## Loly (Aug 9, 2018)

Hope it is minor. The car at the dealer and am waiting for their report they said it could be engine failure.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber doesn't rent cars, they are a tech company.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Why are you at a dealer? Take it back to whatever company you are renting it from.

This story makes no sense or has huge holes in it.


----------



## Loly (Aug 9, 2018)

I have checked my contract. The tiers and oil change on the rental office. Anything else on me.
I had to take to a dealer because the car was not starting it is one week now and still waiting


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You are renting a car for $800 per month and they only cover tires and oil changes???

Can you break your contract? Man, go buy a $10k car. Cover the $25 oil changes with the thousands of dollars a year you'll be saving.


----------



## Loly (Aug 9, 2018)

I will once I return this car. It was a big mistake.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Good luck I hope everything works out!


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Loly said:


> No, I will thank you so much.
> What made me ask ihad to pay the expenses of repairing the air conditioning one month ago.


WTF? You're paying repair costs on a rental car? If that's the logic we're all using, then I'm going get my oil changed and provide my pax with the bill for the pax to reimburse me.


----------



## Rudyhawaii (Apr 24, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> WTF? You're paying repair costs on a rental car? If that's the logic we're all using, then I'm going get my oil changed and provide my pax with the bill for the pax to reimburse me.





Loly said:


> I will once I return this car. It was a big mistake.


Yes rental means u signed ur life away.. just work no pay .. good luck .. tomorrow is a better day..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Loly said:


> I rented a car from uber. And now I got engine failure. Who should pay the expenses? I am renting the car for $200 a week


This huge load of horse $(%& (and trust me as an equine i know horse $(%*&) is one of the many reasons doing these are a horrible idea.

If i blow a tire on a company taxi...

my cost is...

-$10 for changing the tire without calling for a service vehicle for assistance,
(Yes a $10 PAYMENT)

Then i get additional time off for losing time off the rental, at $7.30 per hour.

Then THEY pay for the new tire...


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Loly said:


> I have checked my contract. The tiers and oil change on the rental office. Anything else on me.
> I had to take to a dealer because the car was not starting it is one week now and still waiting


I'm sorry but I think you don't understand what you are reading in the contract. Take the car back now, do not wait for the dealer to send you a bill.


----------

